# Eheim Media



## Tino (Sep 10, 2012)

I have an Eheim 2213 Classic that's been running for a long... long time.
I clean out the media every few months in tank water, however I was told that I need to replace the media, but not how often.

Anyone know what the life-cycle of Eheim media is? Do the pores get clogged regardless of the cleaning?

To put it in context, I have it on full-flow along with an Eheim Liberty 150 HOB for my 75 Gal community tank.


----------



## thezenmaestro (Jul 6, 2018)

Honestly, if it doesn't disintegrate, don't bother replacing the media. Just clean it up and it's good to go.

I've used one for more than 5 years. Still works like the day it came.


----------



## QWC (Mar 27, 2017)

I've got two eheim canisters, I rarely clean out the canister, maybe two or three times in the past year. Though I do keep prefilters on the intakes and I clean those with some regularity


----------



## itsmesiva (Apr 3, 2011)

*Filter media*

I have 2 of these running over 4 years. I am using 2 sponge filters and one polishing filter in the botton rack. There by a ovoiding the larger gunk getting into the ceramic filter compartment. I clean the canester may be once I. 2 months and hardly see any junk.


----------

